# !!! Mercury 5 PS !!! brauche eure HILFE ...



## ProBass99 (6. April 2011)

Hi Boardis,

Ich brauch mal wieder eure Hilfe. Nähmlich habe ich mir vor kurzem einen Mercury Außenborder 5Ps 2Takt zugelegt (gebraucht). 
Den hier: 





Hab den Impeller gestern gewechselt. Der alte war einfach nur SCHROTT.. .  Hab dann den AB gestartet und konnte sofort einen starken Kontrollstrahl sehen. 
Nun zu meiner Frage... Ich konnte nirgendwo noch rausspritzendes Wasser sehen. Ist das normal?  In der Mitte des Schafts ist auch ein  Auspuff (über dem WAsserspiegel)



Sollte dort den nicht auch Wasser raus kommen? 


Und unten (siehe Bild) 
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
+
gibt es auch nochmal einen Auspuff (unter Wasser). Da kommen auch nur Abgase raus .


Ich hoffe, dass Ihr mir weiter helfen könnt 


Gruß  ProBass99


----------



## FehmarnAngler (6. April 2011)

*AW: !!! Mercury 5 PS !!! brauche eure HILFE ...*

Wenn du es so meinst, dass mein oberen Bild kein Wasser rauskommt ist das eig normal. 

Wenn gar kein Kühlwasserstrahl (oder nur sehr wenig und sehr heiß) solltest du dir Gedanken machen.


----------



## Udo561 (6. April 2011)

*AW: !!! Mercury 5 PS !!! brauche eure HILFE ...*

Hi,
bei meinem Mercury 5 PS aus BJ.2002 kam das Wasser auch nicht aus der Auspufföffnung , nur eben der Kontrollstrahl vom Impeller.
Passt schon , ich würde mir da keine Gedanken machen.
Gruß Udo


----------



## ProBass99 (6. April 2011)

*AW: !!! Mercury 5 PS !!! brauche eure HILFE ...*

Also kommt das ganze Kühlwasser aus dem Kontollstrahl?

hmmm...  komisch


----------



## ProBass99 (6. April 2011)

*AW: !!! Mercury 5 PS !!! brauche eure HILFE ...*

Ich danke euch auf jeden Fall  da habt Ihr mir echt geholfen .

Nun hab ich noch eine Frage! Wie warm wird das Wasser normalerweise? Wird das über ein Thermostat gesteuert? Wenn ja , hat meiner auch einen (Was für ne blöde Frage) ?


----------



## Ted (6. April 2011)

*AW: !!! Mercury 5 PS !!! brauche eure HILFE ...*

der großteil des kühlwassers kommt aus dem unterwasserauspuff. der kontrollstrahl ist wie der name schon sagt nur zur kontrolle.


----------



## MJohny1 (6. April 2011)

*AW: !!! Mercury 5 PS !!! brauche eure HILFE ...*



ProBass99 schrieb:


> Also kommt das ganze Kühlwasser aus dem Kontollstrahl?
> 
> hmmm...  komisch



Hallo,

der Impeller soll Wasser zum Kühlen des Motors ansaugen und nicht den See leerpumpen. Das ist so. Sei glücklich über einen satten Wasserstrahl, wenn der alte Impeller schon Schrott war. Sollte Wasser aus dem Auspuff kommen, hast du ein Problem. Denn dann schein der Kühlkreislauf an irgendeiner Stelle undicht zu sein, meistens an der Kopfdichtung. Dann sollte das Wasser auch als Wasserdampf entfleuchen (verdampfen). Als Ferndiagnose somit alles i.O.

Gruß 
M.


----------



## ProBass99 (6. April 2011)

*AW: !!! Mercury 5 PS !!! brauche eure HILFE ...*

Ja und das ist ja auch wieder der Punkt. Aus dem Auspuff unter Wasser kommt nur Luft kein Wasser . ..


----------



## FehmarnAngler (6. April 2011)

*AW: !!! Mercury 5 PS !!! brauche eure HILFE ...*



ProBass99 schrieb:


> Ich danke euch auf jeden Fall  da habt Ihr mir echt geholfen .
> 
> Nun hab ich noch eine Frage! Wie warm wird das Wasser normalerweise? Wird das über ein Thermostat gesteuert? Wenn ja , hat meiner auch einen (Was für ne blöde Frage) ?


 
Wenn der Kontrollstrahl nach einigen Minuten fahren richtig heiß sein sollte das es (fast) schon wehtut stimmt auf jeden Fall was nicht.

Als sich im letzten Herbst der Kolben von meinem 2-Takt Tohatsu festgesetzt hat, ist der Motor vorher auch ungewöhnlich warm geworden.


----------



## FehmarnAngler (6. April 2011)

*AW: !!! Mercury 5 PS !!! brauche eure HILFE ...*



ProBass99 schrieb:


> Ja und das ist ja auch wieder der Punkt. Aus dem Auspuff unter Wasser kommt nur Luft kein Wasser . ..


 

Das ist auch normal wenn das Anfangs etwas "blubbert"


----------



## ProBass99 (6. April 2011)

*AW: !!! Mercury 5 PS !!! brauche eure HILFE ...*

Es blubbert durchgehend. Hab es ca. 5 min in der Wassertonne laufen lassen...


----------



## MJohny1 (6. April 2011)

*AW: !!! Mercury 5 PS !!! brauche eure HILFE ...*



ProBass99 schrieb:


> Ja und das ist ja auch wieder der Punkt. Aus dem Auspuff unter Wasser kommt nur Luft kein Wasser . ..



... und das ist auch gut so#h Das Kühlwasser kommt aus dem Strahl, nicht über den Auspuff! Deswegen auch Kontrollstrahl - wie sonst solltest du es überprüfen.

Teste einfach mal die Temperatur (nicht die vom Auspuff). Nach längerer Vollgasfahrt sollte der Strahl nur gefühlt warm sein.

Gruß
M.


----------



## ProBass99 (6. April 2011)

*AW: !!! Mercury 5 PS !!! brauche eure HILFE ...*

Bin ich jetzt so blöd oder tuh ich nur so... 

der eine sagt, dass nur Wasser aus dem Kontrollstrahl raus kommt (wie bei  mir)  und der andere sagt wieder , dass auch Wasser aus dem unterem Auspuff kommt...

Was ist den nun richtig?


----------



## benzy (6. April 2011)

*AW: !!! Mercury 5 PS !!! brauche eure HILFE ...*

Hallo,

ich würde mal sagen Bild 2: Überwasserauspuff-bei niedrigen Drehzahlen/Standgas tritt hier das Abgas aus weil der Druck nicht ausreicht um Unterwassser auszutreten
Bild 3-eine Entleerungsöffnung
Das Kühlwasser tritt nur Unterwasser in der Propellernabe aus!Der Strahl der an der Seite austritt ist nur ein Kontrollstrahl! Ich denke mal das der Motor ein Thermostat hat und dieser fährt das Wasser erst mal im Kreis bis es Betriebswarm ist! Ich hatte mal einen 8PS Mercury der hatte den Kontrollstrahl auch über Thermostat-da ging sogar der weg wenn das Wasser im Kreis lief!


----------



## Ted (6. April 2011)

*AW: !!! Mercury 5 PS !!! brauche eure HILFE ...*

wie es benzy schon gesagt hat und ich auch zuvor. der großteil des kühlwassers kommt aus dem unterwasserauspuff. wenn du einen spülanschluss haben solltest, steck ihn mal drauf. dann siehste es. der kontrollstrahl dient nur der kontrolle.


----------



## Astarod (6. April 2011)

*AW: !!! Mercury 5 PS !!! brauche eure HILFE ...*

Alter Schwede,der Strahl der an der Seite austritt ist der Kontrollstrahl?Nichts von dem Wasser was hoch gedrückt wird aus dem Wasserpumpengehäuse wird wieder nach unten gefördert und tritt schon gar nicht aus dem Propeller wieder aus!!!Wenn ihr mal dem Schlauch folgt werdet ihr sehen,das es alles oben wieder am Block gefördert wird!Es gibt nur 1 Weg nach oben in dem Schaft und wenn unter Volllast etwas aus dem oberen Auspuff kommt ist das auch Normal.Wie soll es denn aus dem Propeller austreten?Das Getriebe ist Wasserdicht!Das was unten austritt,ist nur das was aus dem Flusher irgendwo sich seinen Weg sucht,und sicher nicht aus dem Motorkühlkreis!


----------



## Ted (6. April 2011)

*AW: !!! Mercury 5 PS !!! brauche eure HILFE ...*

Den Motor möchte ich sehen wo kein wasser aus dem Auspuff austritt! mach mal den Spülanschluss dran und halt die hand bei etwas erhöhter drehzahl vor den auspuff. dürfte wenige sekunden dauern bis dir das wasser die hand runterläuft. das ist übrigens kein wasserschwall, sondern eher zerstäubtes wasser wie aus der blumenspritze. und wenn der motor einen propellernabenauspuff hat, dann kommt das wasser inkl. abgase aus der propellernabe!
achso, und es gibt kein rohr mit kühlwasser was runtergeht, weil der auspuff so gekühlt wird.
und ja, der wasserstrahl der unterhalb der motorwanne rauskommt heisst kontrollstrahl.


----------



## Astarod (6. April 2011)

*AW: !!! Mercury 5 PS !!! brauche eure HILFE ...*

Sicher tritt Wasser aus dem Auspuff aus aber kein Kühlwasser!Das Wasser was du meinst ist nur das was sich im Unterwasserteil sammelt und da der Auspuff auch Unterwasser ist kommt es auch da raus.Das Unterwasserteil läuft ja voll,aber das was nach oben in den Block gepumpt wird durch den Impeller,kommt zu 100% aus dem Kühlstrahl an der Seite,es gibt nur 1 Weg nach oben des Wassers im Schaft.Aber keinen wieder runter wie zb. in den Auspuff.


----------



## Dorsch_Freak (6. April 2011)

*AW: !!! Mercury 5 PS !!! brauche eure HILFE ...*



Astarod schrieb:


> Sicher tritt Wasser aus dem Auspuff aus aber kein Kühlwasser!Das Wasser was du meinst ist nur das was sich im Unterwasserteil sammelt und da der Auspuff auch Unterwasser ist kommt es auch da raus.Das Unterwasserteil läuft ja voll,aber das was nach oben in den Block gepumpt wird durch den Impeller,kommt zu 100% aus dem Kühlstrahl an der Seite,es gibt nur 1 Weg nach oben des Wassers im Schaft.Aber keinen wieder runter wie zb. in den Auspuff.




Das seh ich aber auch so! Unten wirds angesaugt, nach oben befördert, durchläuft den Kreislauf und kommt als Strahl unter der Motorwanne wieder raus...


----------



## ProBass99 (6. April 2011)

*AW: !!! Mercury 5 PS !!! brauche eure HILFE ...*

Jungs, ich danke euch sehr für die Infos  

Hab eben nochmal den unteren Schaftteil ausgebaut und geguckt wie die Leitungen verlegt sind. 
So muss ich mich Astarod und Dorsch-Freak anschließen. Es geht nur ein Röhrchen vom Wasserpumpengehäuse nach oben zum Zylinder. Einen Weg zurück gibt es nur durch den Kühlstrahlkanal. Das Wasser , dass aus der Schraube gedrückt wird ist das Wasser, dass durch die beiden Öffnungen (Bild 3) gedrückt wird... 
Sollte ich mich täuschen, dann verbessert mich bitte  

Aber wo sitzt jetzt das Thermostat?


----------



## Astarod (6. April 2011)

*AW: !!! Mercury 5 PS !!! brauche eure HILFE ...*

Nein genau so ist es richtig,achte beim Impellerwechsel immer darauf das der Simmerring zum Getriebe dicht ist und die Wasserpumpendichtungen erneuert werden.Einen Thermostat hat so ein kleiner älterer Motor gar nicht,das einzige was es gibt ist die Mischölkontrolle bei den Selbstmischern.Die würde sich durch ein piepen bemerkbar machen,wenn sie denn funktioniert.


----------



## ProBass99 (6. April 2011)

*AW: !!! Mercury 5 PS !!! brauche eure HILFE ...*

Wo soll den der Simmerring sein ? An der Welle oder wo?


----------



## Astarod (6. April 2011)

*AW: !!! Mercury 5 PS !!! brauche eure HILFE ...*



benzy schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich würde mal sagen Bild 2: Überwasserauspuff-bei niedrigen Drehzahlen/Standgas tritt hier das Abgas aus weil der Druck nicht ausreicht um Unterwassser auszutreten
> Bild 3-eine Entleerungsöffnung
> Das Kühlwasser tritt nur Unterwasser in der Propellernabe aus!Der Strahl der an der Seite austritt ist nur ein Kontrollstrahl! Ich denke mal das der Motor ein Thermostat hat und dieser fährt das Wasser erst mal im Kreis bis es Betriebswarm ist! Ich hatte mal einen 8PS Mercury der hatte den Kontrollstrahl auch über Thermostat-da ging sogar der weg wenn das Wasser im Kreis lief!


 
Leute das hab ich jetzt erst gelesen#dWie kann denn bitte ein 2 Takter einen Wasserkreislauf haben?,der mit einem Thermostat gemessen wird wenn das Wasser sich erwärmt???Das hab ich noch nie gehört,das Kühlwasser wird gleich wieder raus gedrückt und bleibt nicht im Motor wie beim 4 Takter(Auto zb.)!Mit solchen Aussagen kann man keinem helfen,denn es verwirrt nur denjenigen der Hilfe braucht.Und wenn man nicht viel Ahnung hat sollte man lieber nicht antworten#h


----------



## Astarod (6. April 2011)

*AW: !!! Mercury 5 PS !!! brauche eure HILFE ...*

Ja unter dem Wasserpumpengehäuse,dort wo die welle ins Getriebe geht!


----------



## Ted (7. April 2011)

*AW: !!! Mercury 5 PS !!! brauche eure HILFE ...*

Wie schon gesagt. Der Kontrollstrahl heisst nur so, weil es um die reine Kontrolle geht. Der Großteil des Kühlwassers geht durch den Auspuff ins Wasser zurück und kühlt diesen dabei!!!
Ich habe nie behauptet, dass es ein Rohr oder des gleichen geben soll, welches durch den Schaft zurück nach unten geht. Das Wasser fliesst frei durch den Auspuff!


----------



## Ted (7. April 2011)

*AW: !!! Mercury 5 PS !!! brauche eure HILFE ...*



Astarod schrieb:


> Und wenn man nicht viel Ahnung hat sollte man lieber nicht antworten#h


 
Sei vorsichtig mit solchen Aussagen. Denn wer im Glashaus sitzt...#q
Es gibt noch sehr alte zweitakter die kein Thermostat haben. Zum Beispiel den Yamaha 5BS.
ALLE etwas neueren haben ein Thermostat. Sogar meiner von 1976!!!
Das Thermostat misst die Temperatur des Wassers, welches über die WP zum Motorblock hin befördert worden ist nachdem es den Kühlkreislauf passiert hat. Ist was Wasser zu warm wird der Durchlass größer und es wird mehr Kühlwasser durch den Motorblock strömen.

@ProBass99:
Ein Simmering ist ein Wellendichtring. Der befindet sich da, wo die Antriebswelle aus dem Impellergehäuse aus- bzw eintritt.

Edit: Die Kühlung bei Autos funktioniert etwas anders als bei Aussenbordern. Auch Viertakt-Aussenborder kühlen so wie ich es grade beschrieben habe.


----------



## ProBass99 (7. April 2011)

*AW: !!! Mercury 5 PS !!! brauche eure HILFE ...*

Danke für den Tipp... 

Da ich den AB gebraucht gekauft hab, weiß ich nicht wann das Getriebeöl gewechselt wurde. So wollte ich es die Tage mal wechseln . Welches Öl kann ich benutzten bzw. Welche Viskositätsklasse?


----------



## Waldemar (7. April 2011)

*AW: !!! Mercury 5 PS !!! brauche eure HILFE ...*



ProBass99 schrieb:


> Danke für den Tipp...
> 
> Da ich den AB gebraucht gekauft hab, weiß ich nicht wann das Getriebeöl gewechselt wurde. So wollte ich es die Tage mal wechseln . Welches Öl kann ich benutzten bzw. Welche Viskositätsklasse?


 

ich hol mir immer 85W90. kost der lieter ca. 7,-€.
hab mir das vom kfz-schrauber epfehlen lassen.
ich fahr das schon recht lange. u. son ölwechsel kostet dann auch nur ungefähr 2,-€ wenn man sich sone kleine ölpumpe zugelegt hat.


----------



## ProBass99 (7. April 2011)

*AW: !!! Mercury 5 PS !!! brauche eure HILFE ...*

Danke Waldemar für den Tipp  

so, hab nun nachgeguckt wo die Schrauben sind (Getriebeöl)

hab auch ein Foto gemacht : 
	

		
			
		

		
	





die obere Schraube ist ja fürs einfüllen und die untere zum ablassen ( sollte ich mich täuschen , dann bitte sofort schreiben)

Aber warum brauch ich eine Pumpe? kann ich das Öl denn nicht einfach mit einem Trichter von oben einfüllen? Und wieviel soll ich da rein machen?


gruß Probass99


----------



## Ted (7. April 2011)

*AW: !!! Mercury 5 PS !!! brauche eure HILFE ...*

Andersrum. Die untere Schraube ist zum befüllen. Das Ganze funktioniert so:
Du hängst den Motor senkrecht auf, Stellst ein Gefäß zum Auffangen des Öls drunter, machst die untere Schraube raus und dann die Obere und dann alles Öl rauslaufen lassen. anschliessend machst du die Pumpe an dem unteren Schaubloch fest und füllst so lange auf, bis das Öl oben rauskommt. jetzt die obere Schraube rein, dann die Pumpe weg und ganz schnell die untere Schraube rein. Das Getriebe muss also rand voll mit Öl sein!!
Und schau dir das öl an und kontrollier es auf Metallspäne und Wasser.


----------



## ProBass99 (7. April 2011)

*AW: !!! Mercury 5 PS !!! brauche eure HILFE ...*

Achsoooo... ich wär nie drauf gekommen .. haha .. .
Werde das alte Öl auf jeden Fall unter die Lupe nehmen .
Was für ein Öl benutzt du?


----------



## Ted (7. April 2011)

*AW: !!! Mercury 5 PS !!! brauche eure HILFE ...*

zur viskositätsklasse kann ich dir grade leider nicht viel sagen. im handel gibt es aber spezielles getriebeöl für aussenborder. am praktischsten sind finde ich die 250ml tuben. mit einer tube solltest du das getriebe voll bekommen und anstatt zu pumpen drückst du einfach nur auf der tube rum. eine andere möglichkeit sind die 1L-dosen. die haben einen schlauch an einer pumpe die aussieht wie die eines seifenspenders.
und wichtig: sollten die dichtungen an den schrauben etwas älter sein, tausch sie besser aus. wasser im getriebe kann erhebliche schäden anrichten!


----------



## ProBass99 (7. April 2011)

*AW: !!! Mercury 5 PS !!! brauche eure HILFE ...*

Ein Problem weniger  Ölwechsel werde ich nächste Woche durchführen. Sollten Spähne im Öl sein, gib ich euch bescheid... 

Nun hab ich noch mehr Fragen ... Sorry  ... aber ich denke dafür ist ja ein Forum da. 

Hat so ein AB auch ein Benzinfilter und ein Luftfilter? Also die Luft müsste er ja am Vergaser einsaugen. Ich kann aber nirgends irgendwelche Schlitze oder ähnliches sehen ... hmmm ... schleierhaft


----------



## Ted (7. April 2011)

*AW: !!! Mercury 5 PS !!! brauche eure HILFE ...*

kein problem. ich freue mich ja auch immer wenn meine fragen beantwortet werden!!
einen luftfilter hat der motor nicht. entweder der vergaser ist komplett offen oder es ist eine schutzabdeckung drauf. die luft wird duch das loch im vergaser angesogen. das loch müsste so um die 10mm durchmesser haben und an den kanten abgerundet sein.
es könnte sein, dass kein benzinfilter verbaut ist. dann würde ich noch einen reinmachen. irgendwo auf dem stückchen zwischen tankanschluss und kraftstoffpume oder zwischen kraftstoffpumpe und vergaser müsste er sein. ist ein kleines ding, was einfach zwischen den schlauch kommt. kostet nur ein paar euronen.


----------



## benzy (8. April 2011)

*AW: !!! Mercury 5 PS !!! brauche eure HILFE ...*



Astarod schrieb:


> Leute das hab ich jetzt erst gelesen#Und wenn man nicht viel Ahnung hat sollte man lieber nicht antworten#h




...das mit keine Ahnung kannst du wohl auf deine Fahne schreiben mein Bester! Mein 8PS 2 Takt von 1992 hatte auf jeden Fall ein Thermostat! Eventuell solltest du mal nicht nur von Tümmler und Forelle ausgehen-mehr Motoren scheinst du ja nicht zu kennen-wenn man deine Antworten mal so verfolgt!


----------



## gummibootangler (12. April 2011)

*AW: !!! Mercury 5 PS !!! brauche eure HILFE ...*

is ja reichlich verwirrend hier#c;+#d|uhoh:|bigeyes:c:r
würd ich mich nicht etwas auskennen würd ich nix verstehen

so stellt sich mir die frage :

wasser im auspuff????????????? zur kühlung ?aahmm.......

und beim spülen? drückst du des in den zylinder damit er schön sauber wird#q 
oder wird ne selbstlezende kolbenrückholfeder verbaut|supergri


----------



## gummibootangler (12. April 2011)

*AW: !!! Mercury 5 PS !!! brauche eure HILFE ...*

ach und wie kommt des da rein?
vermutlich uber den vergaser?
zur Kühlung der verbrennung!|muahah:
kann mich astadot oder so ähnlich nur anschließen mit der bitte nur fundierte kenntnisse weiter zu verbreiten und so der  
verblödung der menschheit entgegen zu wirken

mein johnson bj 76 hat auch nen thermostat klar zu erkennen
am oberen(währmsten) teil des blocks mit 4 oder 6 m6er schrauben zugedeckelt


----------



## gummibootangler (12. April 2011)

*AW: !!! Mercury 5 PS !!! brauche eure HILFE ...*

und noch einen.....
ist alles nur spekulation meinerseits ( bis auf die sache mit dem thermostat am johnson)

über fachliche aufklärun währe ich dankbar !!


----------



## Ted (13. April 2011)

*AW: !!! Mercury 5 PS !!! brauche eure HILFE ...*

Um der Verblödung der Menschheit entgegenzuwirken könnte ich jetzt nochmals das von mir bereits gesagte wiederholen. Ich habe schon mehr als einmal geschrieben dass jeder der einer anderen Meinung als ich ist einfach mal einen Spülanschluss oder Spülohren an sienen Motor hängen soll anstatt diesen ins Wasser zu hängen. Dann anschmeissen und ihr werdet sehen wo überall wasser rauskommt.
Anstatt Scherze über Wasser im Brennraum oder im Vergaser zu machen kann ich nur empfehlen sich vor solchen Statements schlau zu machen, denn sonst verblödet die Menschheit irgendwann wirklich.


----------



## gummibootangler (13. April 2011)

*AW: !!! Mercury 5 PS !!! brauche eure HILFE ...*

die frage war wie! kommt das wasser in den auspuff???
mit:ich hab recht und probier mal aus ist nicht weitergeholfen,da hier schon sehr differezierte postings waren
mag sein du hast recht? 
hab meinen johnson letztes jahr gespült- mitm wasserschlaauch überall kräftig rein kahm auch überall raus
nächstes frühjahr war der motor fest-nein ich hab nicht in den vergaser gehalten:qjetzt kriet er koservieröl
wenn man in den auspuff hält muß das wasser ja-bei geöffnetem außlassschlitz-inden brennraum kommen#q
nicht machen!
hab mich nach nochmaligem durchlesen dazu entschlossen astarods theorie zu glauben
was auch immer ein flusher ist


----------



## Ted (13. April 2011)

*AW: !!! Mercury 5 PS !!! brauche eure HILFE ...*

Ich weiss grade leider nicht genau was du jetzt von mir hören möchtest, aber ich versuchs mal.
Kla ist, das die Wapu das Wasser ertmal nach oben fördert. Dort läuft es seine Bahnen durch die Kühlkanäle im Kraftkopf. Ein Teil des Wassers geht nun als Kontrollstrahl schonmal raus. Der Rest Kühlt den Auspuff und läuft ohne bestimmte Rohrleitungen durch den gesamten Schaft ins Wasser zurück. Ob das Kühlwasser nun zuerst den Kraftkopf kühlt und dann erst den Auspuff oder ob es sich vorher schon aufteilt, das kann ich nicht sagen.
Eine andere Sache ist, dass der Auspuff selbst einen viel geringeren Durchmesser als der schaft hat und auch um einiges kürzer ist, was die Vernebelung wie die aus einer Blumenspritze auch erklärt. Der Auspuff muss gekühlt werden, da er natürlich genau wie der Motorblock selbst, erheblichen thermischen Belastungen ausgesetzt ist. Die Abgastemperatur hängt zwar auch vom Verdichtungssverhältniss ab, welches natürlich nicht bei jedem Motor das selbe ist, sollte aber zwischen 600 und 700°C liegen. Aus konstruktieven und finanziellen Gründen wird es einfacher sein bei Bootsmotoren den Auspuff zu kühlen, als diesen aus teureren Werkstoffen und auch mit einem bestimmt höherem konsturktievem Aufwand zu fertigen. Sollte dieser sich ausdehnen werden unter anderm größere Spülverluste und in folge eine Geringere Kompression die Folge sein. Ausserdem steigt mit der Temperatur auch die Korrosionswarscheinlichkeit. Und Schwefelwasserstoff - welches in Abgasen nunmal vorkommt - ist eben hoch korrosiev.
Ich hoffe deine Frage beantwortet zu haben.
Mit dem Kühlwasser bin ich mir absolut sicher. Und sollte ich mit meinen anderen Behauptungen daneben liegen, bitte korrigiert mich, denn allzulang beschäftige ich mich doch noch nicht mit der Motorentechnik.


----------

